
Facebook friend-finder unlawful in Germany - leksak
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/14/germany-highest-court-facebook-friend-finder-unlawful
======
randycupertino
You know what is even more hardcore than facebook with the "friend finder?"
Freaking linkedin. That thing found people I sold things to on craigslist in
2005 and put them in my "people you may know" suggestions. Girls I hooked up
with in high school, a professor who taught a course randomly during an off
summer at a community college. People I've emailed from my fake throwaway
email accounts I don't remember the logs ins or the passwords to any more.
People I've only corresponded with from my firewalled work accounts and never
logs into them from my personal computer. Old frat brothers who were 4 years
ahead of me in college. A person who went missing when their family moved away
from my jr high school and I completely forgot about them. My Japanese
exchange student who I lost contact with in 2008. People from random
4-wheeling forum I never emailed with or talked to directly. I have no idea
how they did it but it was rather disconcerting. If I knew how to turn it off,
I would.

I seriously don't know how Linkedin found all these people but they somehow
dredged them all up.

~~~
ucho
> I seriously don't know how Linkedin found all these people

By going through everything in mailbox? I think it is quite scary - Linkedin
asks people for their email password and they type it in, like something
obviously required for that site to work.

~~~
randycupertino
Also, I mean... it's kinda funny. Lol, no thanks, linkedin, no I do not want
to add the guy I sold a bedframe to via craigslist to my professional network.
Go home, linkedin, you're drunk.

------
nitin_flanker
I myself started to receive emails on my work account from people in my circle
to join this social network. I received an awful number of emails every week
from this friend finder thing of Facebook.

I think they have fixed it now and you don't receive more than 1 email, but I
was really pissed at that time.

